# Just Ask for your money back



## jpeterman (Jan 16, 2005)

A solution to all of the 921 problems is very simple. Send E* a certified letter requiring them to fix the problems with your receiver or return your money for the receiver. This may sound simplistic, but it worked for us. 

The premise for this is very simple. E* advertised this unit as being able to do certain things (like recording two shows simultaneously and NBR). There own support tells you not to record two programs simultaneously to avoid zero second recordings. As far as the NBR, the original web page advertising this receiver stated it had NBR. This page stayed up until that item was discussed in detail in this forum. All of a sudden, the web page was corrected to remove that reference.

I received a call back from the E* Executive Office explaining that there are numerous problems with the 921 and that some of them could not and therefore would not be fixed.

They credited the money back to my account and I am happily using my 508's until a receiver that actually works well is released.

Here is the letter I sent:

************************************************************
In December 2004, I purchased a Dish Digital Video Recorder model 921 from your company. I have experienced multiple problems that significantly impact the usability of this product. I have contacted your customer service department on multiple occasions regarding the problems I am having. Each time I contact your company, I am told that the problems I am having are unique and that these problems have never been reported by other users. In researching this matter on the internet, I have discovered that a large number of the owners of this system are experiencing the same problems with this unit that I am having.

The sole remedy offered by your company is to “reboot” the receiver by either powering the unit off and holding the power button for five seconds, or unplugging the unit. Each time I am told that this should correct the problem. I have even been told that someone from the “921 Support Team” would contact me regarding my problems. This has never occurred.

Listed below are the current problems I am having with the unit:

•	When attempting to watch a previously recorded television program, the menu displays the program I recorded, but shows that the recording lasted only 0 seconds. This can happen on a single program event or on a weekly event that has recorded properly in the past.
•	When watching a television program, the unit locks up and does not allow any fast forward, rewind, DVR button, etc. The only solution is to reboot the unit.
•	Recorded events suddenly stop recording for no apparent reason (i.e.: 15 minutes into the program.)
•	Events do not record even though they are setup to record.
•	On one occasion, the unit froze up while watching a recorded program. After power cycling the unit, ALL recordings were lost on the unit.

As you can see, these are very serious problems that affect the usability of this system. At this point I have no option but to demand that these problems be corrected within ten days of this letter, or a full refund issued upon return of my unit.
**************************************************************


----------



## Geoff Goodfellow (Sep 9, 2004)

thanks for sharing 

in the last week.5 i joined the 921 "family" and so far have just experienced one show not recording, but none of the other things you mentioned (yet?). 

i have a couple of questions, though:

did you use/record any OTA channels on your 921, or only satellite channels?

do you recall in your discussions with E* Executive Office of the 921s problems "some of them could not and therefore would not be fixed." WHICH of The Problems could not be fixed and which ones could/would be fixed?


----------



## paulrus (Sep 1, 2004)

So you purchased your 921 directly from E*? When I asked for a refund, they told me it was between me and my local reseller - they bear no responsiblility for dealing with the end user when it comes to refunds.


----------



## jpeterman (Jan 16, 2005)

They did not give me specifics as to what would/not be fixed.

As far as the purchase, I did get mine direct from E*, but that should not matter as E* is the warranty provider.


----------



## bushcasa (Jul 23, 2004)

It's good to hear they take care of some of their customers. I haven't been as lucky. Just like someone else said, I purchased through an independent retailer and Dish Network simply washes their hands from the matter.

Here's my experience.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=40576&highlight=sue

Glad to hear they took care of you,

Jason A Bush



jpeterman said:


> A solution to all of the 921 problems is very simple. Send E* a certified letter requiring them to fix the problems with your receiver or return your money for the receiver. This may sound simplistic, but it worked for us.
> 
> The premise for this is very simple. E* advertised this unit as being able to do certain things (like recording two shows simultaneously and NBR). There own support tells you not to record two programs simultaneously to avoid zero second recordings. As far as the NBR, the original web page advertising this receiver stated it had NBR. This page stayed up until that item was discussed in detail in this forum. All of a sudden, the web page was corrected to remove that reference.
> 
> ...


----------

